# Birthday Wishes for nichec!



## AngelEyes

Happy Birthday, nichec. You're one of the most friendly and helpful members on the Forum. 

I hope today is full of lots of wonderful moments for you.

*AngelEyes*


----------



## ewie

Happy Birthday, Nichec.  (Come back soon: I haven't seen you for _ages_.)


----------



## cherine

Happy birthday to one of the sweetest persons I've met on this forum 

I hope this new year of your life will bring you loads of happiness and joy 

Big hug,
Chérine


----------



## nichec

Ha, I wasn't expecting this  (now *dn88* is going to beat me up because I tricked him into not opening a birthday thread for me )

Thank you guys so very much, it has been a trying year, but let's hope next one will be much better 

*AngelEyes*: You ARE the friendly and helpful one, I am afraid. 

*ewie*: Yes sir, my next post will be dedicated to you. 

*cherine*: You make me sweet (does that make any sense somehow?  Wrong grammar, I suspect )


----------



## cfu507

Happy Birthday lady!

May all your dreams come true!


----------



## nichec

cfu507 said:


> Happy Birthday lady!
> 
> May all your dreams come true!


 
What if my dream is to dance with Miss Piggy?


----------



## DearPrudence

September girl!!!
Joyeux anniversaire, gentille Nichec 

Dommage que l'on te voie pas assez au forum français-anglais.
En tout cas, je te souhaite une très bonne journée avec toutes les personnes que tu aimes


----------



## cfu507

nichec said:


> What if my dream is to dance with Miss Piggy?


 
Then I'll send you a flying ticket.


----------



## nichec

DearPrudence said:


> September girl!!!
> Joyeux anniversaire, gentille Nichec
> 
> Dommage que l'on te voie pas assez au forum français-anglais.
> En tout cas, je te souhaite une très bonne journée avec toutes les personnes que tu aimes


 
Tu sais que je t'aime beaucoup, non?


----------



## nichec

cfu507 said:


> Then I'll send you a flying ticket.


 
Right, first class please


----------



## dn88

Great, I see what you all did here behind my back, thanks so much (!)

But I was first anyway and *nichec* knows that 

*Happy Birthday* again! May all of your wishes come true


----------



## nichec

dn88 said:


> Great, I see what you all did here behind my back, thanks so much (!)
> 
> But I was first anyway and *nichec* knows that
> 
> *Happy Birthday* again! May all of your wishes come true


 
How can you be so sure that you are the first?  (playing totally innocent)


----------



## dn88

nichec said:


> How can you be so sure that you are the first?  (playing totally innocent)



It's all YOUR fault anyway


----------



## Flaminius

生日快樂、真帅的*阿chec*。

I hope your birthday was (still is, phew...) full of joy, happiness and love.

愚生拜上  :O


----------



## nichec

dn88 said:


> It's all YOUR fault anyway


 
Geez, I guess you are right, but you have to forgive me because I am/was the birthday girl (or you can forgive me because I am getting old )


----------



## nichec

Flaminius said:


> 生日快樂、真帅的*阿chec*。
> 
> I hope your birthday was (still is, phew...) full of joy, happiness and love.
> 
> 愚生拜上 :O


 
Ha, nice Chinese indeed, thanks 

阿Fla, 看到我的新照片了嗎?


----------



## dn88

nichec said:


> Geez, I guess you are right, but you have to forgive me because I am/was the birthday girl (or you can forgive me because I am getting old )



You could have been forgiven yesterday, but not now that your birthday is already over 

Hehe, I'm just kidding of course, though I wish I could go back in time to be the first one to post here


----------



## nichec

dn88 said:


> You could have been forgiven yesterday, but not now that your birthday is already over
> 
> Hehe, I'm just kidding of course, though I wish I could go back in time to be the first one to post here


 
Oh, you will get your chance, don't worry


----------



## dn88

nichec said:


> Oh, you will get your chance, don't worry



Well, okay, I'm going to wait and see then


----------



## Flaminius

天然之麗質愈艶。一笑而猶玉人。

This was the thought that crossed my mind before you changed it again to a platypus.


----------



## alexacohen

Dearest Nichec,

I have always considered you one of the most beautiful flowers here.

Wish you a very happy birthday surrounded by those you love and those who love you - who must be zillions.

Happy birthday!


Alexa


----------



## nichec

alexacohen said:


> Dearest Nichec,
> 
> I have always considered you one of the most beautiful flowers here.
> 
> Wish you a very happy birthday surrounded by those you love and those who love you - who must be zillions.
> 
> Happy birthday!
> 
> 
> Alexa


 
Hmm, I see, so I wonder where those zillions are, they must be aliens, because I have never met them in my life (I love ETs, by the way )


----------



## bibliolept

I'm dreadfully late, but I want to wish you the happiest post-birthday week and a lot of laughs, my dear girl.

Take care. Maybe I can stop by for some Martian tea and cookies one of these days.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Disparue du forum Fr_En, je ne peux plus te croiser que dans l'EO...
Me faut-il me mettre au chinois ?  

Que cette journée et les suivantes puissent t'en apporter au moins autant que tu le mérites ! 
(oui, cette dernière phrase est alambiquée à dessein ! )


----------



## nichec

bibliolept said:


> I'm dreadfully late, but I want to wish you the happiest post-birthday week and a lot of laughs, my dear girl.
> 
> Take care. Maybe I can stop by for some Martian tea and cookies one of these days.


 
As your punishment for being late, your Martian tea will be cold and bitter, mind you, sir


----------



## nichec

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Disparue du forum Fr_En, je ne peux plus te croiser que dans l'EO...
> Me faut-il me mettre au chinois ?
> 
> Que cette journée et les suivantes puissent t'en apporter au moins autant que tu le mérites !
> (oui, cette dernière phrase est alambiquée à dessein ! )


 
Je te manque? Tu me manques aussi


----------



## Fernita

OMG!!!
Dear Nichec, I'm sorry for being so late.
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!!!*

Kisses and hugs from Buenos Aires,
Fernita.


----------



## nichec

Fernita said:


> OMG!!!
> Dear Nichec, I'm sorry for being so late.
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!!!*
> 
> Kisses and hugs from Buenos Aires,
> Fernita.


 
Don't worry, Fernita, it's okay that you are late, thank you for the post 

(But it's not okay that Biblio is late )


----------

